# The Jersey Devil Thread



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Jersey Devil expedition set for August '06 
:devil: :jol: 
Founder of the company Assailant-Studios Matt Haas is putting together an expedition and Documentary on the legendary myth The New Jersey Devil. The date is set for late August. The company and crew of the expedition are very excited to journey into New Jersey to find the infamous creature. The story of the New Jersey Devil dates back a few centuries old to the early 1700’s. 2,000 eye witnesses over 260 years of time have seen the Jersey Devil in the Pine Barrens area and Southern New Jersey and sometimes been seen in the Burlington city as well.“We are very excited to be the ones Documenting our expedition and hope to find either new evidence it exists or evidence that it did once exist” said the lead investigator Matt Haas. An official website for the mysterious myth has plans to release this Documentary and has a launch of early next year of 2007. Nobody has brought back real conclusive evidence of this creature except photographs of footprints, and carcasses of dead animal on nearby farms that had supposedly been eaten or attacked by it. This particular myth has the people who owns farmland out there scared and on guard. This myth originated from Leeds Point New Jersey where a woman who settled there in the 1700’s, where rumor has it she was pregnant with her 13th child. With being pregnant with her 13th child and having 12 children already, didn’t really want to give birth to a 13th child. She wished upon it to go to hell. 

Those who helped her give birth to the 13th child saw that it came out with horns and a tail and had features of a demon or strange being.Over time when it was just old enough, she abandoned it in the Pine Barrens. Naturally because of her being its mother it kept coming back to be cared for. However she wanted nothing of it. Eventually it settled in the Pine Barrens. Many believe this story to just being a myth nothing more to help the popularity of the Pine Barrens and attract tourists. “But with over 2,000 eye witnesses over 260 years, there has to be something to the story for it to be originated” said Matt Haas. You can visit the expedition’s official website, and keep informed of their progress until the Documentary is released.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

I hope that there well be a theatrical release... I would see that for sure!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I've actually met the NJ She-Devil in Neptune, NJ, lol.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

If anyone's in the area here's a new museum exhibit on the Devil.

http://www.aolnews.com/weird-news/a...ory-of-jersey-devil-could-it-be-real/19462779

I love this guy given he's local and a few sightings were near me here in PA.


----------

